# When I'm dead and gone



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This poem will be the saddest poem I think I will ever write.This will be the one left for all my friends and family at the end of my days. Not trying to sound morbid or anything, it just came to me and I just wrote it right out. Anyway, I hope you all like it.

When I'm Dead and Gone.......BY: KPRIMM

When I'm dead and gone
I hope you'll often think of me
And hold me tightly in your heart
That's where I'll always be

And If I can I promise you
I'll look down from above
I'll wait for you in Heaven
In the rain I'll send my love

As you go on without me
Let A smile cross your face
When you glance at the empty spot
That used to be my place

So light an extra pumpkin
Put more tinsel on the tree
And smile when you do and say
Out loud that it's for me

I loved you all so much in life
And love you still in death
I'm glad I shared my life with you
But now it's time to rest

I'll send my voice upon the wind
In every gentle breeze
I'll be that special snowflake
Landing gently on your sleeve

So everywhere that you may go
And everything you do
I'll still be there with you
Always watching over you


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

kprimm, I really like this, you are a talented poet, I actually want to copy this, I like it that much. It fits me to a T, especially the light a extra pumpkin and put tinsel on the tree. Hope you don't mind, will give you credit as author!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You are welcome to use it, I am glad you like it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's sweet and charming, K, and the last three paragraphs in particular


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it. I think it's your best. I'm going to copy it too. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I have tried to read it three times now, and can't do it without choking up. I guess you could say it's touching me a lot. Hopefully I can make it to the end before tomorrow, and I can come back and tell you how good it is.

For someone that makes zombies for a hobby, I sure can't handle REAL death or loss a'tall.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow......... kprimm, I always enjoy your poems, and I have to agree with scareme, this is your best yet.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

So touching and inspirational... great job.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Tearing up........so sweet.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad I am not the only one who ponders this stuff. I don't have your talent, though. Memento mori.

Thanks for sharing, it is great.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

The poet laureate of Haunt Forum up to his usually standard, great job


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's beautifully written Kprimm! Have you written any dirty limerick's?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

No comment...LOL.


----------



## Mayhem Mistress (Aug 22, 2009)

*WOW!!!* That was just beautiful. It brought tears to my eyes. You are VERY talented for sure !


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

That was outstanding.


----------

